# Agent for Degree Attestation



## talaltq (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello!

I would greatly appreciate the help if someone could provide advice of any agents in Malaysia who would be able to help attest my Malaysian degree from the Saudi Cultural Office and Royal Saudi Embassy in Kuala Lumpur. I have tried searching on Google extensively but could not find information of any agent.

Thank you!!


----------

